# IPOD nano 1st gen recovery mode



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, 
I am trying to figure out what is wrong with my ipod.
its an ipod nano 1st gen, 4GB (so yea its older)
recently I had an accident were I washed it
the screen was broke, and the click wheel seemed to be going out.
I changed those parts out (after waiting a week with the ipod apart)
it worked, I got my ipod back

Now ever once in awhile, my ipod will go into recovery mode. Not a lot, I have been using it ever couple of days for a few weeks without a problem.

It was esepcially bad right when I got it working, i had to reset the ipod (through itunes) so many times. 
I even updated itunes, did a complete formate of the ipod then. 
I'm currently syncing my ipod with all my music, to see how well it will work again.

I'm just wondering if there is anything I should be looking for, anything else I can do (short of replacing the main board - which if it does come to that, I'm creating a custome ipod nano then (if I ever get to it and it works I would post it on here for fun))

anyway, thank you for taking the time to even think about this, I don't think this will be an easy one.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Does anyone really understand recovery mode? my ipod just froze on start up, then I press menu and center to reset it, went into recovery mode, and then the second i plugged it into my computer it was fine. 
I just find this odd since I used it just last night. First in the car through a Poiner head unit, then just with headphones after that, then with thehead unit again. Then I go to use it today and it gives me this message.


----------

